# Movie of Pleco's fighting



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Shot this short video tonite before seperating the males, guess the male that was in there is stuck on the entire tank is his and no other males allowed:

http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/MalawianPro/?action=view&current=PlecoFight.flv


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

Are they Longfin Albino BNs or just shortfin Albino BNs, or are there fins longer than shortfin but not as long as Longfin?


----------

